# Difference in duties?



## tracie_anderson (19 Nov 2016)

OK, I just put my application in for the reserves, as a medical assistant. 

I grew up as an air cadet and have had a facination with the aviation world ever since. I have been doing some thinking lately, wondering if there is any difference for a med assistant between air, army, or navy? Any input is appreciated 

Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## mariomike (19 Nov 2016)

tracie_anderson said:
			
		

> I have been doing some thinking lately, wondering if there is any difference for a med assistant between air, army, or navy?



Someone will correct me if I am wrong, but I believe it is a Purple Trade.

Purple Trades: Definition & Trg Discussion  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/22558.0
11 pages.


----------



## ModlrMike (20 Nov 2016)

tracie_anderson said:
			
		

> OK, I just put my application in for the reserves, as a medical assistant.
> 
> I grew up as an air cadet and have had a facination with the aviation world ever since. I have been doing some thinking lately, wondering if there is any difference for a med assistant between air, army, or navy? Any input is appreciated
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk



Uniform colour has, officially, little to do with one's duties in the Medical branch.


----------



## tracie_anderson (20 Nov 2016)

That's kind of what I thought but wanted to make sure. Thanks for clarifying that! 

Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Loachman (20 Nov 2016)

And what you do as a Reservist largely depends upon the nature of the Reserve Force unit that you join.


----------

